
Russian man gets longest-ever US hacking sentence, 27 years in prison - antouank
https://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2017/04/russian-man-gets-longest-ever-us-hacking-sentence-27-years-in-prison/
======
louithethrid
He stole from the poor and gave to the rich, he shall live on in song and
legend as Hood Robin. Mr. Hood Robin, CEO of Capital DeInvestment Ltd, should
demand equal treatment to all modern robbers, and demand a bailout!

------
jackvalentine
There will be inevitable comparisons to bankers and such affairs as the LIBOR
fixing business.

------
PhantomGremlin
Holy fuck. He is in some deep shit. There is no parole in the US Federal
prison system.

Assuming that his inevitable appeal doesn't succeed, the best he can
realistically hope for is doing 85% of his sentence, the remainder being time
off for good behavior. Other than that, he can try for a Presidential Pardon
or Presidential commutation of sentence.

~~~
squozzer
Or maybe a body swap -- his for Snowden's, maybe?

~~~
PhantomGremlin
Yes, I really should have considered that as a possibility. We used to swap
spies all the time during the Cold War, so there's certainly a precedent for
exchanging people.

------
devoply
If you are a Russian doing shit like this then stay in Russia. Or better yet
don't do nefarious shit.

